# LGA775+DDR3...Motherboard ?



## fatalcore (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi, i got a strange query that from my neighbor...
He has a intel quad core....and he is using a asus board....It got fried...Looking for a new LGA775  with DDR3 (4 gb enough).....motherboard

He want to know the good part and bad part of the LGA775+DDR3 ram..........



----Personally i dont have any idea.....


----------



## borax12 (Jul 25, 2010)

see this board-Newegg.com - ASUS P5K3 DELUXE/WIFI-AP LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard
or even this  board supports it-Gigabyte GA-EP43T-UD3L


----------



## mavihs (Jul 25, 2010)

how did it get fried?
better change the proccy as well as the LGA775 has come to end!


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 25, 2010)

well he does nt want to change the proccy he too ownes a q9550...
he just wants a board with on board graphics  with ddr3 .
Please suggest.


----------



## borax12 (Jul 25, 2010)

Asrock G41C-VS...this one looks fine...g41 board got onboard graphics i suppose...dont really have idea abt lga 775 socket boards that much...but hope it helps....
price is 2.5K

yeah chekcked it-its got ntel® Graphics Media Accelerator X4500, Pixel Shader 4.0, DirectX 10, Max. shared memory 1759MB

hers the online buying link form techshop.in-*techshop.in/store/product_info.php?cPath=320_21_30&products_id=4362

and heres the  product desc-*www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=G41C-VS


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 25, 2010)

^ thanks for the info...i will tell him about this board.


----------



## asingh (Jul 25, 2010)

fatalcore said:


> Hi, i got a strange query that from my neighbor...
> He has a intel quad core....and he is using a asus board....It got fried...Looking for a new LGA775  with DDR3 (4 gb enough).....motherboard
> 
> He want to know the good part and bad part of the LGA775+DDR3 ram..........
> ...



You will be an extra premium for DDR3 on a LGA775. Not much use, since the NB is separate and gets saturated quite quick. Better to get a better DDR2 board for the same -- and OC the Q9550. Get a Gigabyte. Is the CPU an E0 stepping..?


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 27, 2010)

finally asigh in back replying to mini threds...

Bro i really dont know his stepping...Nor do i personally understand the stepping....


----------



## asingh (Jul 27, 2010)

^
This explains E0 stepping (revision) better. CPU-Z shows it. 

See my Vantage shot. The CPU is E0.
*img687.imageshack.us/img687/8471/vantagenew.png

You get an improved CPU version, which would OC better.


Release of different and new packaging materials that are now halide free (addressing environmental awareness)
New instruction extensions (XSAVE/SRSTOR)
Support for power status indicator (unknown at this time)
Speed path improvements enabling higher speed bins


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks asigh for explaining the details of E0 Stepping , i didn't know that Thanks again !, i asked him to get my ga board which u suggested 1 year back... however he wants a DDR3 board ! plus when i asked him to go with my board he said , i am unaware of the future technology...he said DDR3 will last for the next decade.
After this conversation i went back to my home....and i said nothing......


----------



## asingh (Jul 28, 2010)

^^
What more could you have said.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 19, 2013)

Guys Pls checkout my pc specs in my siggy....I too need a board which will support DDR3. Please help.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 19, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Guys Pls checkout my pc specs in my siggy....I too need a board which will support DDR3. Please help.



Gigabyte G41-s2p @3k


----------



## abhidev (Jun 20, 2013)

@ashish:  thanks man...can you suggest which DDR3 RAM would be better? I want 4gb RAM


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 20, 2013)

Corsair Value 4GB is good


----------



## abhidev (Jun 20, 2013)

is the upgrade worth it...or should I go for a full upgrade?


----------



## topgear (Jun 21, 2013)

you have a really weak cpu and you're getting  a new ram+mobo .. add another ~3.5k and you'll get a much better IB cpu.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 21, 2013)

yes that's what I am thinking...hv to adjust the finances


----------

